# Lunenburg Foundry "Campfire" stove



## jamie327 (Oct 3, 2012)

I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s.  I'm interested to know two things.  One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove.  But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround.  My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.

Does anyone have any thoughts?

thanks!
jamie


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2012)

It will probably need to be installed as an unlisted stove if there is no label on it. Does it look like either of these stoves?


----------



## ScotO (Oct 3, 2012)

jamie327 said:


> I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s. I'm interested to know two things. One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove. But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround. My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 Jamie, welcome to the site!  Just my opinion, but that stove probably isn't listed in the Underwriters Laboratories.  I think you would be much much better off to buy a more modern stove, one that has a hard-lined reputation AND is UL listed, because you are gonna benefit from both the safety AND the efficiency of a modern stove.  I looked all over the internet and could only find the marine stoves (like the ones BeGreen showed you in his post) and this one in the picture below.......no pictures of the "Campfire" model.

 Just my two cents.


----------



## jamie327 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I've done quite a bit of searching myself and came up with pretty much nothing.  I reached out to the company in Oregon that makes a couple ship stoves based on old Lunenburg plans but have yet to hear anything.  

I would really like to use this stove if possible.  There's a bit of family history that goes with it, plus I don't think I've seen any newer stoves in the same style.  But I'm definitely open to other options if need be.  A photo is attached so you can see what I'm talking about.

View attachment 75987


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2012)

The picture didn't come through. Perhaps it's too large?

Here are posting guidelines. Holler if you need help.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## jamie327 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry, let's see if it works this way...


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a beauty. With some sanding and wirebrushing and then some high-temp paint or stove polish it would really look great. This will need to be installed as an unlisted stove. That means 36" clearances in all directions. However the clearances could be reduced with a proper NFPA wall shield to as low as 12".

Here's an article that covers installing an unlisted stove:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely


----------



## ScotO (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a beautiful little stove!  I'd look into the NFPA shield that BeGreen mentioned, if you plan on installing it.  They just don't make them like that anymore.

Too bad Blaze King couldn't put their legendary firebox in a stove that looked like that.......I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ocean's Edge (Nov 25, 2012)

jamie327 said:


> I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s. I'm interested to know two things. One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove. But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround. My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
Just thought I'd pop in and let you know that the Lunenburg Foundry does INDEED still exist and while they quit making wood stoves in 1986, they still do refurbs on their stoves - I recently purchased one of their Peacock cookstoves which they had done the refurb on. I'm led to understand that they are very helpful and courteous folks to talk to - they might be able to help you out.
http://www.lunenburgfoundry.com/Marine-Industrial-Manufacturing/Manufacturing-Home/welcome.html


----------



## jamie327 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ocean's Edge said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and let you know that the Lunenburg Foundry does INDEED still exist and while they quit making wood stoves in 1986, they still do refurbs on their stoves - I recently purchased one of their Peacock cookstoves which they had done the refurb on. I'm led to understand that they are very helpful and courteous folks to talk to - they might be able to help you out.
> http://www.lunenburgfoundry.com/Marine-Industrial-Manufacturing/Manufacturing-Home/welcome.html


 
Wow, that's great, thanks!  For some reason when I came across them before I assumed they were a different company.  I'll have to contact them and see if they still have any relevant info on the stove.


----------



## chimneychick (Jun 28, 2019)

jamie327 said:


> I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s.  I'm interested to know two things.  One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove.  But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround.  My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...



Hi Jamie- we have a client with two of these little beauties. No Manual, No Listing, No Plate.
They have been installed as Uncertified units with clearance reducing metal shields.
No problems and a great little heater for their northern properties.
Here is the info we have on the company


----------



## DenisRonan (May 3, 2022)

jamie327 said:


> I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s.  I'm interested to know two things.  One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove.  But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround.  My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Hi...i also have a lunenburg campfire stove. We will have to follow maximum clearance all around due to being so old and not UL listed....I'm looking for a flue collar for mine. Oval shaped and exits fron rear of stove. Thanks


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2022)

DenisRonan said:


> Hi...i also have a lunenburg campfire stove. We will have to follow maximum clearance all around due to being so old and not UL listed....I'm looking for a flue collar for mine. Oval shaped and exits fron rear of stove. Thanks


Try antique stove rebuilder shops.


----------



## DenisRonan (May 4, 2022)

begreen said:


> Try antique stove rebuilder shops.


Thanks for getting back to me. Would it be possible for you to send me a photo of back of your stove so that i can see what the flue collar looks like? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## DenisRonan (Jun 3, 2022)

jamie327 said:


> I recently inherited a Campfire model stove made by Lunenburg Foundry, which as far as I can tell dates from the early-mid 1970s.  I'm interested to know two things.  One, whether or not anyone has heard of this company and/or this model of stove.  But more importantly I'm interested in determining the specs for this stove related to clearances and heat output so I can build the appropriate pad and surround.  My local code officials state that they use manufacturer data when inspecting wood stove installations, however in this case I can't provide it to them since the manufacturer doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Hi...do you still own the campfire stove? I'm seeking a flue collar for same stove


----------



## DenisRonan (Jul 14, 2022)

DenisRonan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Would it be possible for you to send me a photo of back of your stove so that i can see what the flue collar looks like? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## DenisRonan (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi....I'm not very good at sending photos....can only do using phone via text...my phone # is 781 856 9697....could you possibly contact me so i can send photo...thanks.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2022)

DenisRonan said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Would it be possible for you to send me a photo of back of your stove so that i can see what the flue collar looks like? Thanks for any assistance.


I don't have one. That's why the suggestion to check with some antique stove repair shops. Or contact this shop. Looks like they may have taken over the foundry. 





						Bill Harris Transport Ltd.
					






					billharrisltd.com


----------

